# 13.6-24 vs 14.9-24



## Woreout6420 (Sep 15, 2015)

Got to put new front tires on my 6420. Have seen some with 14.9-24s instead of 13.6-24s. I have an old one mounted up and it measures the same height as my 13.6s. Are they the same height?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Short answer: Nope.

Longer answer:Tire size can vary noticeably between brands. But a specific brand lists 14.9x24 diameter to be 49.8"; same brand lists 13.6x24 to be 47.6". (each mounted on 12"rim)While that does not appear to be too much difference you have a tire that has puppies, and have one of the other size to replace it with...remember not to mix sizes from side to side as it works the diff gears too much.
73, Mark


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have 14.9-24s matched with 18.4-34 rears on a 6420.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Fellow I help, changed front tire size on his 6xxx deere from factory size, simaliar to what you are talking about. They had wheel hop and what seemed like transmission problems, the tire size change was done right after an internal cracked casting reverser problem was corrected. Long story short was they ended up putting the same brand and size tire back on and end of problems. Seems you can not even switch brands of the same size tire as what glasswrongsize stated above; they make be listed as the same size but when measured they aren't. Had this same issue with 10.00 x 16 front tires myself.


----------



## Woreout6420 (Sep 15, 2015)

FarmerCline said:


> I have 14.9-24s matched with 18.4-34 rears on a 6420.


That's why I was thinking about it. I have seen several set up that way (not in person).


----------



## chawky (Jun 24, 2020)

I have a 1965 case 430ck blew a 13.9x24 tire found a set of 9.5x24's on rims can I change theese to the narrower size


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

If you have an owners manual there should be a section that deals with what size tires you can run. If you put bigger diameter tires on the front that would make it turn slower and not match up with the gearing of rear axle, could get expensive.


----------

